# Firewood Anyone?



## djg (Jul 8, 2018)

I went to the log yard of a local tree trimmer to cut some firewood. He had these three giants (to me) stacked along the side. They're Red Oak approximately 34" dia. x 12' long. Straight as can be. Only the one of the bottom ones had a branch point.
I assumed the operator had plans for them, but I ran into him yesterday and he said no. His Dad said his son gave up his log selling license because it was too expensive, he deals only in yard trees and there really aren't any saw mills close enough to make a profit vs hauling costs.
I only have a Stihl 038 which I occasionally put on a 24" bar, but still these are too large for me to handle. Plus I don't know if I could bring myself to cut them up for firewood. What a waste! Destined for the burn pile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Yikes! Burn pile would be a shame. Somebody has to be able to saw these beauties. Chuck


----------



## djg (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes it would. I'm not a big fan of Red Oak, but I do believe it would make premium lumber. I only have a 5x8 single axle trailer and no way to load or else I would try to get one to a mill. The owner did say it wasn't a good log: the tops had a lot of rot, but both ends of the logs look solid to me.

They are furthest away from the burn pile, and with the recent storm, they will be much more ahead of it to burn. There's time.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2018)

If I was there I'd be all over those with my granberg. I have many uses for red oak. Stinks when you work it but it is a good solid hardwood when dry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Patrude (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't do much with red oak, but I agree, it's a shame to see that go up in smoke. Breaks my heart to see wasted timber.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone close by with a portable mill?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2018)

drycreek said:


> Anyone close by with a portable mill?




I'm betting there is!


----------



## djg (Jul 8, 2018)

I've been looking around prior to these logs and I couldn't find any. There was one in a neighboring town but he removed his ad.


----------



## Ted farmer (Sep 4, 2018)

Some of the nicest lumber I have ever milled has come from trees that had some decay or the beginning stages of rot, It brings out colors that I don't think you can get any other way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Have two rather large Red Oak logs in the back yard that should be thoroughly spalted, and a buddy that just bought a sawmill. 


Check Craigslist under "Materials" is where I typiucally find them down here. Occasionally see them listed in Farm and Garden, Household, Barter, or others, but Materials is their typical hangout.


----------



## djg (Sep 6, 2018)

I've checked St.L Craigslist under "services" and "all" for sawmill, etc but no luck.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Look under Materials!!

This guy has everything under the sun listed, domestic and exotics, logs pictured, stickered slabs pictured, showroom lumber and slabs pictured, huge building pictured; I think he's doing it all right there... Has at least 20 listings in the first 600 under Materials!

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/d/live-edge-slabs/6690968046.html 


This one says he just milled this very special Walnut... Guessing he has one! 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/d/specialty-walnut-lumber/6689468634.html 


Wayne here has a bunch of freshly milled cedar for sale, if he doesn't have a mill, he knows where to find one! 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/d/mo-red-cedar-lumber/6675039895.html 


More freshly milled Cedar for sale... Again if he doesn't have a mill, he knows where to find one. 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/d/mo-red-cedar-lumber-500-board/6675051300.html 


This one has a chunk of Seasoned Heart Cherry for turning that he's practically giving away, you should call him and buy it! Would make a really nice pepper mill. 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/d/seasoned-cherry-heartwood/6681531781.html


Contact these folks, if they aren't in your neighborhood, they may know someone that is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2018)

There were 2102 listings under materials... I only went 600 deep. Keep digging!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2018)

I fixed it for ya rocky....


----------

